# Creating Router Inlay templates



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone know of any software that allows you to draw up what you want your inlay to look like and it create the drawing of the template?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Do you mean a program that would allow for the width of the bit?


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, it also has to take in account the radius of the bushing with the outer ring on it.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Pat check out this product. It is a software program for making laminations designs that could be used for making in lay. They have a 30 day trial offer you can get at no cost and play with for making some designs. I tried the 30 trial and liked it a lot. If you go to the Inca site they show some cutting boards they make with this program as well. That's the beauty of it as in it can be used for solid wood or veneers or solid wood cut in to veneer for inlay.

www.woodturnerpro.com/software/lamPro.html

www.incra.com/productperryzonelloydjohnson.htm


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

I use 2D design. Techsoft. I draw the shape and add a *CONTOUR LINE* either on the inside or outside of the line to suit the bit. Generally an 1/8" or 1/4" solid carbide upcut. Or you can run a washer around the solid pattern with a pencil on the inside hole. The correct choice washer/guide bush combo will get you where you want. Or photocopy and add 105%.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

SketchUp has the tools to do it and it's a free program.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Turbocad should be able to do that.


----------

